# Happy Birthday Suuske747 from the Netherlands



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy birthday Suzanne!
Gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

aaawwww.... thank you so much 
Dank je wel Ans!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Suzanne! arty:


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

In het Duitse forum word je ook gefeliciteerd.


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday Suuzarty::drum::cheer2:ke,

have a nice day !


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*We Wish you a Very Happy Birthday Suzanne, doing what ever you want to do :tea: :kev: :juggle: :kiss: :dance: :bathbaby:*


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday Suzanne!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Suzanne!*

May your day be filled of fur ball kisses.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:cheer2: *Happy Birthday Suzanne! *:cheer2:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Suzanne!!! and yeah, what Ans said too..."Gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag"


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*:wave:Happy Birthday!!!arty::clap2:*


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::clap2::juggle: Happy Birthday Suzanne! :juggle::clap2::juggle:

Hope you have a wonderful day!
(my little boy,Robbie is 7 today too)


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Bday suzanne!

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday!

Maybe a chocolate havanese jumping out of a white cake for a present!

Amanda


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

*thanks*

Hello Hav's and Havlovers
Thank you for your lovely wishes!!!
I had an amazing day!! Children were all super excited and fighting each other to be first to give me a present hahahaha!!
Then a couple of parents came in with a huge bouquet and beautiful presents!! I was soooo touched!!!
During lunch time, I had my sister bring in Sierra  Can you imagine how wound up the kids were then!? hahahaha!!
I took Sierra into an empty classroom and in groups of 4 the kids were allowed to interact with her. 34kids in a noisey classroom is too much for my hav!! So the small groups worked perfectly.
I took a few pictures, but I can't share these with you as you understand due to privacy reasons, to protect the children.
this weekend it's supposed to be a really sunny weekend, so tomorrow we'll have family visit and friends in the evening, but Sunday will be a quality day with Sierra, with a "get a muddy as you want"- walk with Sierra and then Bath-time!! *grins*
take care, 
Suzanne


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Another birthday wish to you in Maastricht! eace:
It's still your birthday here in my time zone i believe.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Suzanne, happy, happy birthday. Sounds like a fun time with the kids.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:juggle: Happy Birthday, Suzanne! :hug:

(and Julie's Robbie arty


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

arty: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!arty:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Suzanne


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oreo and I are wishing you a Happy Birthday!!! Hope your day is a special one


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SUZANNE!!! I HOPE YOU GOT LOTS OF KISSES FROM SIERRA!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAV A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SUZANNE!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SUZANNE! DON'T BE A PARTY ANIMAL!!


----------

